# Camping World Presidents Club



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Is anyone a member of the Camping World President's club? I was wondering if I would make enough purchases each year to make it worth joining. It is around $19 per year, and discounted for additional years. Just curious!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not because the closest Camping World is 60+ miles away but here is what they offer.



> SAVE 10% ON ALL MERCHANDISE - INCLUDING SALE ITEMS
> Save 10% on Camping World's already low prices on every product we sell - including sale items and specially priced merchandise.
> 
> SAVE EVEN MORE WITH MEMBERS-ONLY SPECIALS
> ...


Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I joined to begin with and saved much more than the annual fee of $19.00 on the first order. sunny I have a Camping World Super Store abot 35 miles away in Dothan, most of my purchases have been on line. I think orders over $75 are shipped for only $1. It has been well worth the annual fee to me. Everyone will just have to judge for themselves I suppose.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am a member but I have a camping world less then 30 miles from my home...

I save 10% on everything plus every now and then you get a $5 off coupon for this or that -- I for one make up the cost in no time (well that is according to my wife) ...

Of course one thing i do allot at Camping World is have them Price Match....

I go on line to places like RV Supply Wholesales and then print out the price of the item and take it in -- RV Supply is usually cheaper so I have Camping World price match and save even more...

I dont think they will price match unless you are A presidents member though ...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I keep my membership, generally I'm able to recover the cost of membership during the year. Though I don't buy from them only, there are a couple other places that I price shop as well. I keep it for the fliers, nice to get those and see what is new. Plus we have overnighted at the Camping World in Portland a few times so it only seems fair. The saving if you shop during a sale are significant for the members prices, and if you are willing to wait or buy during those times of year you can do pretty good.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have generally made back the $19 per year in savings. I do shop around from RV wholesalers, Rvupgrades.com and camping world for the best prices though, and try to include any shipping in the total.

The nearest CW is about 3 hours away, so virtually all of my shopping in on-line.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Member here, too. I've spent enough to cover the annual dues. And probably will be spending more, too.

Mark


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Member here, too. I've spent enough to cover the annual dues. And probably will be spending more, too.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]62562[/snapback]​


When we bought our new 25rss we became a member free from where we bought our rv. Now they are building a new one here in Albuquerque to open in 2006. I have only bought the game Mexican Train Dominoes out of the catalogue so far. Closest one now is Irving, Tx. and we dont plan on driving that far.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Been a member for years. I ALWAYS make back the membership fee and then some - and then a lot. I spend too much there, but don't tell DW.









Scott


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I also paid for my PC membership with my first purchase! I usually order online as the closest one (Manassas, VA) is over an hour away!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I have 1 24 miles from my house, which I did not know until I read a few of your replies and researched it, but I would probably do most of my purchases online, and ocassionally go up that way. It would probably benefit me right now b/c I just bought the TT 2 months ago and still have quite a few purchases to make (ex. leveling blocks, MaxxAir vents, etc.)


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

yes.

we made our $19.00 back and then some on our first purchase.
bad thing is both stores in the bay area are 40 & 50 miles away









darrel


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm a member. And like others have said I saved more than the membership cost on my first purchase. My only problem with them is LOCATION!! HELLO if your listening try putting a store in New England!!

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> It would probably benefit me right now b/c I just bought the TT 2 months ago and still have quite a few purchases to make (ex. leveling blocks, MaxxAir vents, etc.)


Just make sure you shop around. Some of those PC prices look great, then you see you could have gotten it cheaper somewhere else. Don't forget Walmart, Target, and stores like them also sell camping gear, and carry most of the Coleman stuff cheaper then you can get it at an RV supply house.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a membership with Camping World. The nearest one is about 1.5 hours away. I have made back the membership fee on the first purchase. On our first trip (to Orlando Fla) we found out that we didn't have enought sewer hose, so off to Camping World to pick up another sewer hose....and a carrying case for the Weber Q.....and a electric jack......and some other stuff that we NEEDED!!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess I'll be the dissenting opinion here. I am not a huge fan of shopping anywhere that requires a membership.

Yes, I have been a member, and I have saved more than the dues cost me, but I don't like the idea of feeling 'locked into' CW (which or course, is what the membership is all about!)

Just a couple of weeks ago I received my renewal form. I have to say it found it's way to the circular file without hesitation.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

For any members of the CW president's club. If you don't have this... a $5 discount code off your next order. The discount code is 1350 and it is good for one use only until Nov 20 2005. Happy shopping.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Good deal Dreamtimers, that is incentive enough for me to join right there, in addition to I have quite a few purchases to make right now anyway.

Is that for an online purchase only? I need to make a trip this week sometime to CW, as I am sure they will not be able to ship it by Friday when I am heading out on my next trip.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> For any members of the CW president's club. If you don't have this... a $5 discount code off your next order. The discount code is 1350 and it is good for one use only until Nov 20 2005. Happy shopping.
> 
> Dreamtimers
> [snapback]62893[/snapback]​


Dreamtimers.

Where did you get the code number from? I haven't seen anything on it.







Guess I might have missed something.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Code is from a RV View mag. advert. It's to celebrate the 20th anniv. of the CW pres. club. it is good for two weeks or until 11-20-05 One time use only.

It said to present coupon, or if ordering by phone to give discount code. Should work online as well. I would think that you can tell them you forgot coupon but remember the code...

Good hunting for whatever you need.

Dreamtimers


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Not a member, too many good web resources. I wish there was a CW store closer to St. Louis. That would make me buy there.


----------

